# iPlayer v "Catch Up"



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Silly question, but is there any reason why iPlayer cannot be "exposed" to the "Search" facility, and accessed directly?

I like the handiness of Catch Up, and like iPlayer, but it is a minor faff to load the app (or hit the red button), run another search, and then use iPlayer, which doesn't integrate with the main pause etc buttons, which CatchUp does...

Just wish(list)ing


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Add it to the thread then


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

ptruman said:


> I like the handiness of Catch Up, and like iPlayer...


...but which is better? There's only one way to find out... FIIIIIIIGHT!!!!!!

Sorry, I couldn't resist. I have nothing more to contribute. I'll get my coat.


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

catch-up ok basic info on programs.
Iplayer has loads of info and a few filters. but will the app be the same as online, were you can also now use itv player and 4oD from within Iplayer.


----------



## Technix (Feb 3, 2011)

The iPlayer app now has BBC HD + lets you watch movies too, so I'd choose the app over iPlayer in catch up.


----------

